# Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO: aus geschlossener eine Custom machen?



## Alcotester (31. Mai 2019)

Tach Community,

vielleicht hats eine/r schon gemacht.
Ich habe eine Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO und damit die nicht irgendwann die Grätsche macht weil Luft im Kühlkreislauf ist habe ich mir gedacht, ob es möglich ist, einen Schlauch zu zerteilen und dort einen Ausgleichsbehälter anzuschließen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Schläuche „verlängert“ werden müssten.
Macht das Sinn, zerstöre ich damit mir vielleicht sogar mein System weil die Kühlung nicht mehr gewährleistet ist?

Danke vorab für eure Antworten.
Und falls es Bilder gibt: Zeigt her!


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube nicht das sowas jemand hier schon gemacht hat.
Zumindest habe ich davon noch nie etwas gelesen , ist wohl zu teuer für die meisten hier und das Risiko zu hoch das es am ende vielleicht nicht klappt  
Die Frage ist nur , du kannst den Schlauch ja nicht wechseln da am Radiator keine Fittinge sind. Kannst also nur durchtrennen und auf den Original Schlauch dann Fittinge stecken. Diese könntest du dann an einen Agb anschließen. 
Darum müsste man erst mal wissen was es für ein Schlauch ist, ich hab selbst hier eine rumliegen , allerdings verpackt. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe , müssten das ungefähr 13/10er sein oder ? Also von der dicke her. 16/10er wären zu dick dafür.

Etwas umständlich könnte nur das befüllen werden. Weil so richtig ansaugen tun die Pumpen darin ja nicht, und du müsstest sie ja komplett entleeren. Weil einfach auf gut glück irgendeine andere Flüssigkeit dazu mischen würde ich jetzt auch nicht. 
Man weiß ja nicht was da drin ist, hinterher fängt es an flocken zu bilden und verstopft. Wenn dann müsste also einmal alles raus und dann mit neuer Flüssigkeit befüllt werden und das könnte etwas schwierig werden, denn eine Einfüllöffnung hast du ja nicht.
Und einfach anschließen , agb befüllen und selbst ansaugen lassen klappt ja auch nicht, wenn sie einmal leer ist könnte es schwierig werden sie durch den schlauch zu befüllen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2019)

Ich würd die verkaufen und eine Eisbär (oder ähnliches) holen. Die H150i Pro ist doch viel zu schade zum entwerten.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
gehen würde dies schon, man braucht halt einen Agb – die passenden Fittinge wie Patrick_87 schon beschrieben hat.
 Wäre noch interessant,welchen Schlauchtypus Corsair hier verbaut hat. Auf den Fotos ist dieser ja mit einem Gewebe ummantelt. Gute wäre es, wenn darunter ein Schlauch auf EPDM-Basis wäre. Weil dann braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken um Weichmacher machen.Die Pumpe muss ja in und out haben bzw Saugseite/Druckseite, somit kann man da einfach den Agb höher legen und die Pumpe wird immer mit Kühlmittel versorgt.
Bezogen auf das Kühlmittel.Da hier Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf ist, wird Corsair sicher auf eine Glycollösung X gesetzt haben. Das heißt dann, Kreislauf gut mit Destiliertemwasser spülen und dann mit G48 ersetzen(gibt ja unterschiedliche) Mischungsverhältnis kann man der G48 Flasche entnehmen.Da man in diesem Aufbau das Kühlmittel wechseln kann, sollte die Korrosion recht gut hinausgezögert werden können, die unweigerlich bei Alu und Kupfer auftritt.

 Probleme die ich sehe.Sollte sich der Kühler zusetzen mit Ablagerungen, wie leicht ist dieser zu öffnen? Haltbarkeit der Pumpe? Wie Abductee es schon angesprochen hat, wie schlimm ist die Wertminderung?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2019)

Machbar ist es schon und wahrscheinlich ist da 10/8 Schlauch oder sogar 8/6 Schlauch verbaut.

Müsste man halt ausmessen um es genau wissen zu können. Das ganze müsste halt dann am Zulauf der Pumpe stattfinden so das die Kühlflüssigkeit von alleine zur Pumpe fließen kann. Ist ja mit anderen Wasser gekühlte System nicht anders, da Pumpen in diesem Bereich nicht ansaugen können.

Von dieser Wasserkühlung ist es mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber bei der Cooler Master AIO kann man den Schlauch von Anschluss in Längsrichtung schneiden und dann bekommt man den Schlauch vom Anschluss runter, da es im Prinzip eine Tülle ist. Es gibt aber auch Adapter um Schläuche miteinander verbinden zu können und so könnte der Schlauch auch verlängert werden.

Aber ganz ehrlich, hat die AIO ein Füllport würde ich mir diese ganze Arbeit nicht machen, da innerhalb 2-3 Jahre vielleicht einmal etwas Kühlflüssigkeit hinzugefügt werden muss.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2019)

DIe Idee ist recht leicht  umzusetzen, sobald man weiß welche Fittinge man benötigt. Ich würde das jedoch nicht präventiv machen, sondern erst, wenn der Flüsskeitsstand wirklich mal Probleme macht (AiO hat ja leider kein Fillport). Bis dahin ist es zu schade die Corsair zu zerlegen und wenn sie einen Defekt haben sollte, ist deine Garantie weg.


----------



## Alcotester (3. Juni 2019)

Ihr habt alle gute Argumente, die ich nicht unbedacht lassen wollte.

Und in der Tat, im Nachhinein habe ich quasi eine Zwischenlösung gekauft.
Meine Überlegung ging dahin, keine Luftkühlung zu verbauen, da ich die Befürchtung hatte, der Noctua NH 15 würde aufgrund der Scherkräfte mein gutes Board über alle Maßen hin belasten. Auch über den weggenommenen Platz für meine RAM-Riegel konnte ich keine eindeutige Aussage treffen.
Daher entschied ich mich auf eine geschlossene WaKü.

Leider habe ich (noch) keine Ahnung, 

- welche Bauteile ich benötige 
- welche Werkzeuge ich kaufen muss
- und wie viel Arbeit ich reinstecken muss

um eine Custom Wasserkühlung zu bauen.

Ich bin für nix fies  und denke, dass ich ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick habe. Daher möchte ich mich hier informieren bevor ich überhaupt etwas "zerstöre" und neu aufbaue. Und ja, die 150-er war nicht grade günstig, obwohl ich das Gefühl hatte, sie günstig erstanden zu haben. 

Aber der neue Rechner durfte erst einmal rennen und die Custom soll in naher Zukunft ja auch schick und nett ausschauen. Dafür brauche ich ja auch Zeit, um die vernünftig aufzubauen.
Und nun weiß ich auch, dass ich eher neue Bauteile kaufe und die miteinander "verbinde".

Danke an alle!


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

Du solltest dir dazu Informationen einholen, denn um so besser vorbereitet um so leichter wird es für dich sein. Auf Youtube gibt es da sehr viele Videos die eine custom Wakü beschreiben. Auch Webseiten bieten dazu sehr viel Informationen. An Werkzeug brauchst du nichts besonderes solange kein Hardtubing verbaut werden soll.

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie so eine Custom Wakü bestehen könnte.
Warenkorb | Caseking


----------

